# Pork bellies



## hoity toit (Jun 1, 2015)

Picked up some frozen pork bellies with skin on today for 1.49 a pound in San Antono at Rest. Depot. Not bad....eh.. I guess when i smoke the ones I have working from 10 days ago I will be starting some more in the cure...DaveO got me hooked on this so I can blame him hahaha, just kiddin. Cant wait to smoke the ones I have going right now. looks like i will be doing that on  Fri or Sat this week, they should be ready to go in the smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2015)

Pretty good price I'd like to find them around here for that. I'm way past due for making some belly bacon. And your right everything is Dave's fault  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paste


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2015)

Awsome price.   Bellies here are 3.69 a lb.

Cant wait to see some Q.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2015)

I meant to call "my butcher guy" today and check on prices...   last spring they were $2.35 or so, if my memory is worth a darn....     but I forgot to call.....   guess that settles the memory question......  anyway, I'm thinking they should be about $1.20 again here....  I'll call and find out.....

HT's got a pretty nice smoke house....   "OLD SCHOOL" type....   I need to build one...


----------



## foamheart (Jun 4, 2015)

Mmmmm...... bacon!


----------

